
[Finnish] Jolla temporally laying off 50%; can't quarantee tablet delivery - kiiski
http://yle.fi/uutiset/aamulehti_jolla_lomauttaa_puolet_talousahdingossa__tabletti_vaakalaudalla/8466546
======
kiiski
A pretty bad google translation:
[https://translate.google.fi/translate?sl=fi&tl=en&js=y&prev=...](https://translate.google.fi/translate?sl=fi&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fi&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fyle.fi%2Fuutiset%2Faamulehti_jolla_lomauttaa_puolet_talousahdingossa__tabletti_vaakalaudalla%2F8466546&edit-
text=)

Summary:

Jolla has financial difficulties. The difficulties are related to a funding
round that has been delayed. Their spokesperson Juhani Lassila confirms that
they are temporally laying off more than half of their staff, and can't
quarantee that their tablet will be delivered. The tablet is already behind
schedule. They are trying to find a solution to the financial problems.

